# banking stuff



## polenta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all, we are in the process of negotiating the purchasing a small farm in Chieti and are having some trouble getting concise answers regarding our bank account. I understand that the gov't takes about 8 euro from the account avery quarter- is that correct or is it 8.25%? Thanks, David


----------

